# Onderwijs x opvoeding



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Ik wil graag het verschil tussen die woorden, kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen in dezelfde zinnig?

1) Het onderwijs van een kind begint thuis.
2) De opvoeding van een kind begint thuis

3) Hoe is het onderwjs in jouw land?
4) Hoe is de onderwijs in jouw land?

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## Red Arrow

*Het* onderwijs = dat wat voornamelijk leerkrachten doen *(Engels: education)*
De opvoeding = dat wat voornamelijk ouders doen *(Engels: **upbringing**)*

Bij opvoeding denk ik eerder aan het aanleren van goede manieren, sociale vaardigheden etc. Bij onderwijs denk ik eerder aan wiskunde, wetenschappen, taal etc.

Soms vervagen de woorden een beetje. Zo heeft men op Vlaamse scholen de vakken "lichamelijke opvoeding" (Engels: P.E. = physical education), "plastische opvoeding" (Engels: art class), "muzikale opvoeding" en vroeger ook "technische opvoeding" (tegenwoordig "techniek").


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ik wil graag het verschil tussen die woorden, kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen in dezelfde zinnig?



Ik wil graag het verschil WETEN tussen die woorden.  Kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen  in dezelfde zinnig.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, bedankt voor uw aandacht.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog even ter bevestiging van wat Eno2 zegt: 


Alisson Pereira said:


> Dag,
> 
> Ik wil graag het verschil tussen die woorden, kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen in dezelfde zinnig?
> 
> 1) Het onderwijs van een kind begint thuis.
> 2) De opvoeding van een kind begint thuis
> 
> 3) Hoe is het onderwjs in jouw land?
> 4) Hoe is *de *onderwijs in jouw land?
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank.


En zeer terechte opmerking ook: soms wordt het allemaal wat flou als je hoort over "plastische/ lichamelijke/... opvoeding". 

Ik zou er nog een of twee aan toevoegen:
- opvoeding: thuis, ouders
- onderwijs: vooral school, leerkrachten
- *opleiding*: eerder op of voor het werk, specialisten (Engels training, Frans formation)
- *vorming*: eerder gericht op de persoonlijkheid (Duits Bildung)


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Is dat normaal om te zeggen in het Nederlands?

>>wat is jouw vorming?


----------



## Red Arrow

Nee, niet echt.

Welke opleiding heb je gehad?
Welk onderwijs heb je gehad?


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Goed!! Dank je.


----------

